# (GA) QAA Black Male, Chocolate Factored check out his pedigree not the typical choc



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

*(GA) HRCH MH QAA Black Male, Choc Fact checkout his pedigree not the typical choc*

*Tork (HRCH Redline Skip Code MH) QAA*
(FC-AFC Esprit's Power Play x FC-AFC Hanna's Eye of the Tiger)

DOB 10/8/06
OFA HIPS = EXCELLANT
OFA ELBOWS=NORMAL
EYES CERF=CLEAR
CNM=CLEAR 
EIC= CLEAR
DNA =Chocolate FACTORED

TORK is hard charging, but is rock solid at the line. Great in the house and loves the kids as well as other dogs. Ray Shanks put the MH and qualified Tork for the 2011 Master National. If you are looking for something that can deliver some chocolate that is different from all the normal chocolate lines look no further. 

For more information:http://www.akcstuddog.com/tork
Check out Tork's pedigree and more information at the following link:www.blacklabstud.com

Please contact me with any questions at 770-560-9666 or [email protected]


----------

